# Looking for grouse fan mounting kit



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm looking for a grouse fan mount kit, or a mouting plaque more suitable to it's size. All I seem to be able to find is turkey fan mounts.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## njhonker (Dec 27, 2005)

I've never seen a comercially made grouse fan kit...the ones I have are home made...I have a better idea for you....go to a Michael's or similar art supply store and buy a shadow box...

I make the fan by spreading it out on a piece of cardboard and tacking it with thumbtacks to keep the fan spread out...make sure you put borax on the fleshy area at the base of the tail..let it set for a couple of weeks...then, put it in the shadow box with a picture of you with the bird or hunting liscense or spent shells or anything to go along with it...I have a few done this way and they are special momentos because some of the dogs that pointed those birds aren't around anymore..


----------

